# Years of tests, Dr's,tpists,meds,hospials~this might be it!



## mal (Nov 7, 2007)

WOW, I have a sense of relief right now! I think my son might be suffering from DPD.
He has acute onset, he knows the day and the time this happened. It was seven years ago and we have been through soooo much since then. Many Dr's, therapists, many medications, hospitals, tests, brain scans...EVERYTHING. 
Each time we thought we were close to a diagnosis, it turned out not to be it or the test results came back normal. Depression, anxiety, allergies, asthma, Bipolar, whatever we thought it was...

I just came accross this today, I haven't shared it with his nerologist or Pdoc, but I feel excited to actually put a name to what he has been experiencing! 
My son explains a feeling of living in a fog and that things don't seem real and he has a terrible problem with focus. Seven years ago he was smoking marijuana and he passed out, when he came to, he felt this feeling of not being awake or alive. He often refers to that day as the day he died. He was unabel to walk or talk for a peroid of time after he blacked out. He has never felt the same since. He has attempted suicide a few times, he has been hospitalized twice and he suffers every day with depression.

He recently had a MRI and a EEG and they both came back normal (I don't have the strength to tell him, it will devistate him). He is hoping for a diagnosis a name for what is wrong with him and then hopefully a treatment. He is currently on 600 mg of Lamictal, Reperdal, Seroquel, and Rozeram. We were also thinking about persuing ECT or VNS, we are THAT desperate!!

Any information/advice/support would be GRETLY appreciated!


----------



## zoie (Oct 29, 2007)

He might actually be relieved to know what is wrong with him and that other people suffer from it too. I went through sooooo many tests but thankfully had a counselor who had heard of DP. My counselor said that it was anxiety and would eventually go away......this may be the case for some but everyone is different. A lot of my depression stemmed from not knowing what was wrong with me and the fear that I was going crazy. It really may be beneficial for him to finally put a finger on what is going on with him and he might find great comfort to know that he has a starting point of treatment. I know it is scary to read these posts because a lot of people have this for a very long time, however, like I said before, not everyone is the same and we all could respond to therapy and medication differntly. Maybe showing him this site is not the first place to start. Maybe you could print off the description on DR/DP that first shows up when you log on to the web site and show him that and maybe also take it to a counselor or psych so you can get headed in the right direction. I am so sorry that anyone has to go through this. You can PM me anytime if you need to. Best of luck with your son!


----------



## mal (Nov 7, 2007)

Thank you for the response. 
I have printed out some information on DPD and shared it with him. He said everything sounded like a match, but he wouldn't get excited about it because he has "been there done that". He is affraid of getting his hopes up only to find failure after trying. 
I have also contacted the University Hospital department of pshyciatry and a new psychologist that is familiar with DPD. I also have found a couple books of interest that I will search for after work today. Even after seven years of battling this, I feel a new sense of direction and I hope my son will find it too.

I wish you well and bless you for taking the time to post, it truly means a lot to me.


----------



## christodenisto2 (Oct 13, 2007)

Dear Mal,

I have chronic emotional numbness with no other dp symptoms, so cannot relate directly to your son's symptoms.

I can say, however, that after a few months of browsing this site, I have read about those symptoms (living in a fog, thing's don't seem real. difficulty focussing) over and over again! Also, several people on here describe their symptoms as starting after taking marijuana.

I would say the likelihood is quite high that you have finally found an accurate diagnosis for your son.

If I could feel, I certainly would be feeling for you. I am touched by your resilience and obvious care for your son. I wish you the best of luck in the near future.

Christodenisto


----------



## mal (Nov 7, 2007)

Thank you for responding to my post. I am sorry to hear that you are suffering from chronic emotional numbness, I am not familiar with that, but I hope there is help for you. I can't imagine how difficult your situation is.

be well,
Mal


----------

